
Show HN: Traveldays – Simple but beautiful travel diary - yunusabd
http://traveldays.com
======
yunusabd
I first made traveldays back in 2016, for a company that was offering group
tours to China. It was mainly used by their tour guides, to upload photos of
the participants to share with their friends and family.

Now with the current Covid situation, they went out of business, and I had
some time on my hands to give it a complete overhaul. So I completely changed
the front-end and opened up registration to everyone.

The goal is to create a travel diary that looks beautiful and feels personal,
for reminiscing and sharing. At the same time I'm trying to make uploading and
sharing as frictionless as possible.

